# [EXCEL] MIN aber nicht 0



## uwee (5. April 2005)

Hallo an alle!

entschuldigt bitte, aber ich wusste nicht, unter welchem Thema ich diese Frage ansiedeln sollte!
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja helfen?!

Ich habe eine große EXCEL-Tabelle mit Prozent-werten, die hintereinander stehen:

```
0,00% | 0,25% | 3,25% | 8,90% ....
```

Ich habe am Ende jeder Zeile eine Formel angesetzt:

```
=MIN(A1:A10)
```
Diese Formel soll mir nun den Minimalwert ausgeben. Das Problem daran ist, dass ich wohl den Minimalwert haben möchte, aber nicht NULL als Minimalwert. Was bedeutet, dass ich gerne die "0" aus meiner Formel ausschließen möchte.

Der Minimalwert meines obrigen beispiels wäre dann also 0,25% und NICHT 0,00%!

Ich habe es schon mit einer einfachen WENN-Formel versucht, aber da ich die Werte in zeilen und nicht in Spalten stehen habe, kann ich diese Formel nicht anwenden, ohne das die Tabelle den Rahmen sprengen würde.

Ich hoffe, ihr versteht mein Problem, und könnt mir helfen!

Danke!

UweE


----------



## Leola13 (6. April 2005)

Hai,

vielleicht nicht ganz schön, aber einfach :

Erstelle quasi eine "Kopie" deiner Daten auf einem neuem Tabellenblatt mit Hilfe dieser Formel =+WENN(Tabelle1!A3=0;"XX";Tabelle1!A3)
Dann hast du ein neues Tabellenblatt mit Prozenzwerten und anstatt von Nullen ein XX. Dadurch klappt es auch min der Min-Funktion.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## uwee (6. April 2005)

Die Lösung hatte ich schon angearbeitet, als mir gesagt wurde, dass sich die Tabelle ggf. nach unten erweitern kann...

Dann müsste die zweite Tabelle erweitert werden... kann ich die andere Tabelle dementsprechend schon vorbereiten, einfach die Formeln nach Zeile 1000 ziehen?

Wenn das geht und nicht seltsam aussieht der Original-Tabelle, dann wäre das shcon die richtige Lösung!

UweE


----------



## Leola13 (6. April 2005)

Hai,

kannst du schon vorbereiten und evtl. über eine integrierte wenn Abfrage 
wenn ="";"";blabla
erweitern.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Micha007 (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

probier's doch mal mit "=min(wenn(a1:z1>0;a1:z1;""))" als Arrayformel eingegeben (d.h. anstatt Enter zum Abschluss der Eingabe muss Strg-Shift-Enter gedrückt werden, ist wichtig, sonst erscheint bloß #Wert! als Fehlermeldung anstatt dass Excel alles fein berechnet, wenn richtig eingegeben, fügt Excel automatisch geschweifte Klammern um die Formel herum an).
Anstelle von a1:z1 muß natürlich immer der Bereich angegeben werden, für den das Minimum berechnet werden soll.

Liebe Grüße und viel Erfolg,

Micha


----------

